# Bowtech Admiral or Hoyt Alphamax 32?



## arcadedawg (Dec 29, 2008)

I am getting ready to purchase a new bow and have it narrowed down to one of these 2.  I have not purchased a bow in 10 years and probably won't for another 10.  Which one of these would you guys suggest for the long haul. I am a deer hunter, not an archery contest shooter. I want what is best for the woods.  I have shot the Admiral but have not the Alphamax. The Admiral is very sweet. Thanks.


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 29, 2008)

Pse xforce..lol


----------



## string music (Dec 29, 2008)

I have shot them both the past 2 weeks and you wouldnt go wrong with either one of them . I did go with the alphamax but thats because i am partial to the hoyts grip and they are a little faster, but the bowtech was very smooth. I would recommend both bows! I do think the hoyt will be the better for the long haul though!


----------



## reylamb (Dec 29, 2008)

Hoyt


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 29, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Hoyt



ELITE


----------



## james hyde (Dec 29, 2008)

Shot the alphamax 32 today, have tried the reezen, Admiral and Captain already. All are very good in their own right but am now really confused, something to like in all of them.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 29, 2008)

james hyde said:


> Shot the alphamax 32 today, have tried the reezen, Admiral and Captain already. All are very good in their own right but am now really confused, something to like in all of them.



I'm curious as to what you found to like in the Reezen??


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 29, 2008)

Bowtech Admiral !! But thats my choice. Shoot  em and choose the one you like.


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bowtech


----------



## hunterarod (Dec 29, 2008)

I also shot the Alphamax and  Reezen today. I'm a Hoyt man anyway, but the Alphamax blew me away. It will be my next purchase this year. Reezen is a very BIG mistake that Mathews made...terrible bow. Looks good, but shoots like a tuning fork. Shoot them all and then decide. Bowtech does make a great bow.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Pearson TX-4


----------



## reylamb (Dec 30, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> ELITE



That was not actually an option now was it.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 30, 2008)

reylamb said:


> That was not actually an option now was it.



No it wasn't.. should be.. but wasn't.. thats why you see the little guy stirring the pot


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 30, 2008)

I am actually curious to see where this thread goes, i am in the market for a new bow next year.
I am split between the Admiral and Alphamax
but... i havent shot the Elite yet so well see what happens.

Reylamb- you said go with the hoyt.. can i ask why? Just want some opinions on these bows before i lighten my wallet.


----------



## jharrell (Dec 30, 2008)

just speaking behind a buddy of mine, but he said the Alphamax was like a tuning fork to him. He shot the 32. I have not shot the Hoyt but have the Admiral and it is mighty sweet.  Would like to shoot the Elite myself as well.


----------



## string music (Dec 30, 2008)

jharrell said:


> just speaking behind a buddy of mine, but he said the Alphamax was like a tuning fork to him. He shot the 32. I have not shot the Hoyt but have the Admiral and it is mighty sweet.  Would like to shoot the Elite myself as well.



A tuning fork, are you sure he had the alphamax in his hand?


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 30, 2008)

string music said:


> A tuning fork, are you sure he had the alphamax in his hand?



Yeah.. really.. The new Mathews bows but not the Hoyts.. Hoyt builds some really nice bows, always have.


----------



## string music (Dec 30, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> Yeah.. really.. The new Mathews bows but not the Hoyts.. Hoyt builds some really nice bows, always have.



He must have had the reezen in his hand!


----------



## james hyde (Dec 30, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> I'm curious as to what you found to like in the Reezen??



 Loved the draw, crazy about the speed but I want everyone to enjoy that strange issue occurring between release of the arrow and a bit after it's arrival at the target. I take it that you know what I am talking about huh?


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 30, 2008)

james hyde said:


> Loved the draw, crazy about the speed but I want everyone to enjoy that strange issue occurring between release of the arrow and a bit after it's arrival at the target. I take it that you know what I am talking about huh?



What do you think the speed ACTUALLY was??? did you chrono it? And that "occurance" between the shot and target,, it's called HAND SHOCK


----------



## james hyde (Dec 30, 2008)

Didn't crono it but it is a ton faster than my older Switchback, just picking on you a bit about the shock, one man there said it was still buzzing when he hung it back on the rack. Do you think all that would go away after the bow was set-up? I like my old bow a lot and was a bit puzzled by the reezen, had high hopes for it.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 30, 2008)

james hyde said:


> Didn't crono it but it is a ton faster than my older Switchback, just picking on you a bit about the shock, one man there said it was still buzzing when he hung it back on the rack. Do you think all that would go away after the bow was set-up? I like my old bow a lot and was a bit puzzled by the reezen, had high hopes for it.



HEck.. pretty much anything is faster than your Switchback  A lot of people were really excited about Mathews fianlly getting in to the speed game.. unfortunately, They really blew it with the Reezen and the Monster.. Short brace height and tons of hand shock.. Much better bows out there in the speed game that don't have the issues


----------



## commander (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you want the innovator or the duplicator .Hoyt copied bowtechs design with the alpha max. Admiral was my choice.


----------



## james hyde (Dec 30, 2008)

I hate to admit it but you are right on all fronts for sure. Had high hopes for these new bows!


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 30, 2008)

commander said:


> Do you want the innovator or the duplicator .Hoyt copied bowtechs design with the alpha max. Admiral was my choice.



You have got to be kidding me


----------



## hunterarod (Dec 30, 2008)

*huh?*

How could Hoyt have copied Bowtech? They look nothing alike. The hoyt Alphamax along with the Bowtechs are the best shooting bows I've shot in years. You would not go wrong with either, just depends on you. Like I said before...Reezen was a BIG mistake. I think it's going to hurt more than it will help. I've been shooting bows for 22 years and I think those bows have the most handshock I've ever felt.


----------



## commander (Dec 30, 2008)

You need to look again they are almost identical even the cams are the same


----------



## jharrell (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea the guy was shooting the Alphamax 32. Said it sounded like a tuning fork. I cant say that, i have not shot one yet.


----------



## arcadedawg (Dec 31, 2008)

*Ordered Admiral today.*

Thanks guys.  I ordered the Admiral today.  I like the Alphamax a little bit better, but a good friend of mine is a Bowtech dealer and he can get me a sweet deal.  I don't think I will be disapointed.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 1, 2009)

The reason I said Hoyt is simple, in my opinion they build the best mass produced factory bows.  While I think there are some niche bows out there, specifically designed for the target archery crowd, that may be built slightly better than Hoyts, froma mass produced stance, IMO nothing is better.  Very few manufacturers have the track record Hoyt has, and very few can match their durability.  Before any new riser design hits the market it must sustain a dry fire test with 1500 dryfires with no damage to the riser.  Before any new limb designs can hit the market they must sustain a 1000 dry fire test without damage.  How many other manufacturers can make the same claims?

People have always said Hoyts are slow, Hoyts are heavy, and they don't like the riser design.  Every Hoyt I have ever owned, all 16 of them, have met or exceeded their advertised IBO rating.  Every Hoyt I have ever owned is also within 1/4" of the listed DL, and with some minor tweaking of the cables they are dead on.  The weight of the Hoyts leads to durability and holding steady.  The TEC riser helps with vibration and noise.  Are they for everyone?  No, not by a long shot.  Are they the bows for me?  You betcha.

While it is true I am on Hoyts national shooting staff, that is not the reason I recommend Hoyt.  The quality and durability are why I chose to be on the Hoyt staff.  I was a Hoyt fan and shot Hoyts long before I was ever on staff.

-----------
Hoyt copied Bowtech?  Okie dokie..........


----------



## JC280 (Jan 1, 2009)

commander said:


> You need to look again they are almost identical even the cams are the same




You honesty have no idea what you are talking about! The Hoyt may look similar but is totally different. It is my understanding that the longer limb pocket on the Alphamax allowed Hoyt to decrease limb thickness in that part of the limb thus making the whole package lighter and increasing speed. Sure both cams are round but a Cam and 1/2 doesn't work the same as the Binary cam. The mechanics of the Hoyt vs the Bowtech are totally different. I think Reylamb will back me up on this one. And for the record I'M NOT A HOYT MAN.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 1, 2009)

JC280 said:


> You honesty have no idea what you are talking about! The Hoyt may look similar but is totally different. It is my understanding that the longer limb pocket on the Alphamax allowed Hoyt to decrease limb thickness in that part of the limb thus making the whole package lighter and increasing speed. Sure both cams are round but a Cam and 1/2 doesn't work the same as the Binary cam. The mechanics of the Hoyt vs the Bowtech are totally different. I think Reylamb will back me up on this one. And for the record I'M NOT A HOYT MAN.



I definitely agree.  The 2 cam systems are different.  The binary system used on the Bowtechs are a true dual cam system, the difference between them and a conventional system is that the cams are slaved to each other rather than the limbs.  The cam.5 systems used by Hoyt are not a dual cam, but not a single either.  It is a hybrid system.  The best description I have heard of is it is a single cam with a lumpy idler and a 2 part string.

You were a Hoyt man once though, that's gotta count for something.


----------



## string music (Jan 1, 2009)

arcadedawg said:


> Thanks guys.  I ordered the Admiral today.  I like the Alphamax a little bit better, but a good friend of mine is a Bowtech dealer and he can get me a sweet deal.  I don't think I will be disapointed.



I dont think you will be disapointed either but, If you liked the alphamax better than you should have went with it imo! Must be a very sweet deal on that admiral though to make your decision on!


----------



## crowe1187 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mathews totally went away from the point of a single cam. A single cam is made to be smoother and not need tuning. A single cam just cant be as fast as a binary and still be smooth and shock proof. Its just science that a binary will be faster. Mathews should have stuck with the speed they were getting, which is plenty, and made a smooth bow.


----------



## trykon7 (Jan 5, 2009)

JC280 said:


> You honesty have no idea what you are talking about! The Hoyt may look similar but is totally different. It is my understanding that the longer limb pocket on the Alphamax allowed Hoyt to decrease limb thickness in that part of the limb thus making the whole package lighter and increasing speed. Sure both cams are round but a Cam and 1/2 doesn't work the same as the Binary cam. The mechanics of the Hoyt vs the Bowtech are totally different. I think Reylamb will back me up on this one. And for the record I'M NOT A HOYT MAN.



You know you would rather shoot a HOYT any day though!!!!


----------

